#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  Wijze spreuken, citaten en gezegden.

## Gewonejongen

Ik zal hier zowel algemene als islamitische citaten en gezegden neerzetten.  :ole:

----------


## Gewonejongen

Los moeilijke dingen op als ze nog gemakkelijk zijn.

----------


## Gewonejongen

Bijlage 19565
Een weg ontstaat ontstaat door hem te belopen.

----------


## Gewonejongen

Bijlage 19566
Het geheim van de verandering is om je energie niet te richten op het bestrijden van het oude, maar op het realiseren van het nieuwe.

----------


## Gewonejongen

Bijlage 19567
Geluk komt voort uit de herkenning van wie je bent. Ongeluk komt voort uit verwarring over wie je bent.

----------


## Gewonejongen

"De meeste zonden begaan door de zonen van Adam zijn de zonden van de
tong."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Bid voor Allah om jou veilig en gezond te houden."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Als je nooit schaamte voelt, doe dan maar wat je wil."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Zorg dat jouw broodwinning halaal is en je zult van de genen zijn waar
Allah de smeekbeden van aanvaardt"

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Meng je tussen de mensen die goed gedrag vertonen."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Wees tevreden met wat Allah jou gegeven heeft en je zult de rijkste mens
zijn."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Het meest geliefde zeggen bij Allah is wanneer iemand zegt: Soebahan
Allah wa bi hamdih(Alle glorie en lof aan Allah)"

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Een slechte houding(gedrag) doet een goede daad bederven netals azijn
honing doet bederven."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Mensen van wie Allah het meest houdt zijn mensen met goed gedrag."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Vrolijk de mensen op en ontmoedig ze niet."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Eet met je rechter hand en eet van wat voor jou ligt."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Laat geen interesse merken op bezittingen van mensen en mensen zullen van
je houden."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Het slechte dat met kennis komt is vergeetachtigheid."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Als je een zonde begaat, zeg dan Astaghfiroellah (ik vraag Allah om
vergeving)."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Maak het beste van je leven voor je dood gaat."

"Maak het beste van je gezondheid voor je ziek wordt."

"Maak het beste van je vrije tijd voor je het druk krijgt."

"Maak het beste van je welvaart voor je arm wordt."

"Maak het beste van je jeugd voor je oud wordt."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Degene die de weg wijst naar een goede daad is net als degene die de
goede daad doet."

----------


## Gewonejongen

"Voed de armen en veeg over het hoofd van een weeskind(laat medeleven
zien)."

----------


## Gewonejongen

Er werd aan Imaam Ahmed Ibn Hanbal (Rahimahu Allaah) gevraagd: "Geef mij een wijze les, een advies." 

Hij zei:

"Als Allaah de Verhevene zorgt voor jouw onderhoud, waarom maak jij je dan zorgen?
En als Allaah werkelijk alles vergoedt (wat jij als sadaqa uitgeeft), waarom zou je dan gierig zijn?
En als het Paradijs Waarheid is, waarom zou jij dan nog rusten?
En als het Vuur van Waarheid is, waarom dan zondes verrichten?
En als de Ondervraging door Munkar en Nakir Waarheid is, waarom heb je dan nog slecht gezelschap?
En als de Afrekening door Allaah Waarheid is, waarom zou je dan nog geld verzamelen?
En als alles gebeurt met Al-Qadr, waarom is er dan nog angst in je hart? "

[An-Nawawi in "Sharh al-arba'ien an-Nawawiyyah]

----------


## Gewonejongen

Schaduw op de Dag des Oordeels

“Er zijn zeven (soorten) mensen aan wie Allah schaduw zal geven op de Dag dat er geen schaduw zal zijn, behalve de schaduw die Hij geeft. Zij zijn:

1. De rechtvaardige leider
2. Een jongeling die opgegroeid is met het (oprecht) aanbidden van Allah (vanaf zijn jeugd)
3. Een man van wie zijn hart aan de moskee verbonden is
4. Twee personen die omwille van Allah van elkaar houden en die elkaar ontmoeten en elkaar verlaten vanwege de zaak van Allah
5. Een man die door een mooie vrouw met een hoge status verleid wordt tot onwettige geslachtsgemeenschap en zegt: “Ik vrees Allah”
6. Iemand die in het geheim liefdadigheid geeft, zodanig dat zijn linkerhand niet weet wat zijn rechterhand gegeven heeft
7. Degene die in afzondering Allah gedenkt, terwijl zijn tranen vloeien.”

Deze hadith werd overgeleverd van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) door Abu Huraira (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn). 

De hadith staat in Bukharie en Muslim vermeld.

----------


## Gewonejongen

Abu Hafs zei tegen Abu 'Uthmaan an-Naysaboeri: 

'Als jij zit met de mensen, wees dan een waarschuwer voor jouw hart en ziel, en laat het feit dat zij zich om jou heen hebben verzameld jou niet misleiden, want zij houden jouw uiterlijk in de gaten, terwijl Allaah jouw innerlijk in de gaten houdt...' 

[Tah-dhieb Madaaridj as-Saalikien]

----------


## Gewonejongen

Belang van het asr-gebed verrichten.

“Degene die het Asr-gebed mist, is alsof hij zijn familie en bezit heeft verloren.”
Deze hadith die het belang van het Asr-gebed toont, is overgeleverd van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) door Abdullah ibn Umar (moge Allah met hen beiden tevreden zijn). 

De hadith staat vermeld in Sahih Bukharie.

----------


## Gewonejongen

An No'man ibn Bashir heeft de Profeet horen zeggen: '(O Mensen) Pas op! Er is een stuk vlees in het lichaam en als het goed wordt, dan is het hele lichaam goed en als het slecht wordt, dan wordt het hele lichaam slecht en dat stuk vlees is het hart!'

----------


## Gewonejongen

Allah zei in surat Al-Araf

"(Iblies) zei: 'Omdat U mij laat dwalen, zal ik zeker op hen wachten op Uw rechte pad.' Dan zal ik tot hen komen van voren en van achteren, van links en van rechts en U zult in de meeste van hen geen dankbaarheid vinden."

(Al-Araf 16-17)

----------


## Gewonejongen

Oh jullie die geloven, neemt jullie vaders en jullie broeders niet als leiders wanneer zij ongeloof verkiezen boven geloof. En wie van jullie hen tot leiders maakt: zij zijn degenen die de onrechtplegers zijn. Zeg: “Als jullie vaders en jullie zonen en jullie broeders en jullie echtgenotes en jullie familie en de bezittingen die jullie verworven hebben en de handel waarvan jullie verlies vrezen en de huizen die jullie behagen, jullie dierbaarder zijn dan Allaah en Zijn Boodschapper en het strijden op Zijn Weg, wacht dan tot Allaah met Zijn beschikking komt. En Allaah leidt het zwaar zondige volk niet,” 

{Soerah at-Taubah, Vers 23-24}

----------


## Gewonejongen

Hoogmoed leidt naar het Hellevuur


De Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) zei:
“Degene die in zijn hart het gewicht van een atoom aan hoogmoed heeft, zal het Paradijs niet binnentreden.”
Een man zei toen: “Maar de mens heeft graag dat zijn kleding en zijn schoenen mooi zijn.” Daarop zei de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem):
“Voorzeker, Allah is Mooi en Hij houdt van schoonheid. Hoogmoed betekent minachting van het recht en neerkijken op de mensen.”


Deze hadith van de Profeet (vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) is overgeleverd door Abdullah ibn Masud (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn). 

De hadith staat vermeld in Muslim en Tirmidhi.

----------


## Gewonejongen

De Profeet (vzmh) zei:

"Tegen drie personen zal Allah niet spreken op de Dag der Opstanding en Hij zal niet naar hen kijken en Hij zal hen niet reinigen en zij zullen een pijnlijke bestraffing krijgen. Hij (Abu Dharr) zei: "En de Boodschapper van Allah herhaalde het drie keer."

Abu Dharr zei: "Geruneerd en verloren! Wie zijn zij, o Boodschapper van Allah?" 

Hij (vzmh) zei: "Al-Moesabbiel" (de mannen die hun kleding over hun enkels dragen), "Al-Mannaan" (de opschepper over zijn gunsten die hij een ander heeft gedaan) en degene die zijn handelswaar verkoopt door een valse eed (af te leggen)."

(Overgeleverd door Muslim)

----------


## Gewonejongen

De Profeet Sallalahu aleyhi wa sallam zei:


"De Beste vrouw is zij, die je opvrolijkt, als je naar haar kijkt, je gehoorzaamt en die bij afwezigheid je eer niet aantast en je bezit beschermt"

[Overgeleverd Door: Aboe Dawoed Ahmad en Nisi]

----------


## Gewonejongen

Aboe Moesa (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) heeft overgeleverd dat de profeet (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) heeft gezegd: 

"Een moslim heeft zes verplichtingen ten opzichte van een andere moslim." 

“Welke zijn dit?” vroeg men. 

Hij (sallallahu alayhi wa sallam) antwoordde: 

“Het groeten van een andere moslim wanneer men deze ontmoet (de vredesgroet), het aanvaarden van zijn uitnodiging, het geven van (oprecht) advies wanneer hij hierom vraagt, het zeggen van ‘yarhamoekallah’ (Moge Allah je genadig zijn) wanneer hij niest en ‘alhamdoelillah’ - Alle lof zij Allah - zegt, hem bezoeken wanneer hij ziek is en zijn begrafenis bijwonen wanneer hij is gestorven.” 

Al-Boechaarie & Moeslim

----------


## Gewonejongen

Het dragen van strakke kleding:

----------


## Gewonejongen

*Jongeren die zich continu bezighouden met anderen.*

----------


## Gewonejongen

*De verlater van het gebed niet ongelovig verklaren ?*

----------


## Gewonejongen

Prachtig advies voor de jongeren. Leerzaam en interessant om te kijken.

----------


## Gewonejongen

Trouw niet met 7 type vrouwen.

----------


## Gewonejongen

Trouw niet met 9 type mannen.

----------


## Gewonejongen

Prachtige waargebeurd liefdesverhaal. Heel mooi, moeite waard om te kijken.

----------


## Marocc_man



----------


## Marocc_man



----------


## speedygirl

mooi  :Smilie:

----------


## speedygirl

> 


Heel mooi  :Smilie:

----------

